# Tried to scam me



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I had a McDonald pickup 1.5 miles for $6.00. I arrived at McDonald’s, and received a call. Caller ID was DoorDash, he said he was calling from DoorDash security and don’t worry about the McDonald’s pickup. I played along, so I said “hold on I have to give them the order number” he said “don’t do it,” so I ignored him, next thing you know the order was canceled and he hung up. Thanks to this forum I knew it was a scam.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did you get the food?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> I had a McDonald pickup 1.5 miles for $6.00. I arrived at McDonald’s, and received a call. Caller ID was DoorDash, he said he was calling from DoorDash security and don’t worry about the McDonald’s pickup. I played along, so I said “hold on I have to give them the order number” he said “don’t do it,” so I ignored him, next thing you know the order was canceled and he hung up. Thanks to this forum I knew it was a scam.


Did you get the CANCEL fee or Cancel Pay?


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Did you get the CANCEL fee or Cancel Pay?


Yes, a text message said half pay 😂 because of canceled order. I reported him to DD in case someone might fall for it. I think that’s why he kept saying don’t worry about the order and kept pressing for my information so that I don’t pick it up and he’ll be charged for it 😂


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Did you get the food?


No, the order was canceled. I spoke purposely with the phone close to me that I was there for a picked up with the employee, all of a sudden the order was canceled. He was stalling me on the the phone because he kept saying that don’t worry about the order so that I wouldn’t pick it up, because he has to pay for it but I received half pay because he canceled it when I gave the worker the order number.


----------

